# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  ПОМОГИТЕ

## VostrVL

Здравствуйте, форумчане, помогите решить проблему - не могу создать базу данных для джумлы на сайте ispsystem. На сторонних ресурсах советуется зайти в меню ИНСТРУМЕНТЫ, но у меня нет такого меню :confused: БД нужна для инсталляции джумлы. 1 раз делаю сайт, подскажите пожалуйста...

----------

